# My journey so far



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Jan 2010)

I hope this is okay, but I wanted to start somewhat of a journal of my process so far. I've seen a few people do this sort of thing and it inspired me to do it as well!

First off I will tell you a little bit about my self; My name is Dylan Johnson, I live in Sarnia, On and I am 19 years old. Joining the Candian Forces has been my dream since as far back as I could remember, and honestly thee only thing I have ever stuck with throughout my life.  It truly is my dream to fight for and defend my country, at the same time helping others.

So here it goes...
Last December I finally decided to go for it after many years of thinking thoroughly about it. I went into the Armoury here in Sarnia and talked to a Cpl and told him I was interested in joining. He then handed  me a booklet that had the application package inside of it, followed by a DVD with little previews of every trade in the Navy, Air Forces and Army. Even though I already new exactly what I wanted to do in the forces, I watched that DVD over and over. After getting everything I needed to be eligable to join and my application booklet was filled out, I went back to the Armoury that same day. Everything was going good so far and I was getting goose bumps..After talking with the recruiter for a bit, I made my way home, with a smile on my face and very excited. 
I received a call one week later telling me I can come in and write my CFAT, the following week. One week later I get to the Armoury and write my aptitude test, I must say I really thought I failed it big time...though after the Cpl went over it he said to me, you did very well and you qualify for a large amount of trades. We talked some more and he told me I will have to wait until after the Christmas break to do my medical and Interview. 

It seems this could be a story book so I'll try and shorten it up a up..

January comes along and I do my medical, everything was perfect! I was given forms for my family doctor to sign about my flat feet. I then went on to do my interview that same day. I guess it was alright, though I was sooo nervous and that kind of got me. I wanted to say so much more but for some reason it just never came out. After that it was basically the waiting game. I booked an apt to see my doc right away, got the forms signed, brought them back and they were sent on their way.

After 5 dreadful weeks of waiting to here back from Ottawa, I received an unfit letter due to my flat feet. I did so much research about flat feet in the Forces and no one else seemed to have a problem with getting in, so of course I challenged it. It turned out my doctor wrote something different on the forms then I told him so that was corrected. I wrote an appeal and sent all that stuff back, crossing my fingers the RMO would reconsider...and they did. It was the happiest day of my life!!! 
Not to long after that I was getting sworn in, a very exciting day, that's forsure! and was set to leave in two weeks.
Here's some more bad news/luck on my part. Two days after my enrollment ceremony I was doing some training/boxing and ended up dislocating and fracturing my thumb...two weeks before I was suppose to leave...I honestly almost cried lol

A couple days later I went into the recruiting center and told them what happened, I had to give back the plane ticket and all that stuff, trust me it was hard to do that...the recruiter then told me to basically call them when it was healed and I'll get back on a course. Eventually my file ended up being released and I was told I would have to wait 4-6 months before I could even start my process again. 

Here I am today, still not giving up! My file is still currently being released ,I believe. I am suppose to give my file manager a call in exactly 5 days from now to see whether or not it has been fully released or not. He told me by march I should be able to start it up again and be ready when April comes and when my trade opens back up. So again its the waiting game. 

I will keep  updated posts as I continue my journey, and sorry for the story book...lol I promise it will never be that long again! 

Thanks for listening!

Dylan


----------



## MasterInstructor (13 Jan 2010)

Oh wow! 

That is bad luck! All the best during healing process and hope you can get going quickly!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Jan 2010)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Oh wow!
> 
> That is bad luck! All the best during healing process and hope you can get going quickly!



Yea, right when I thought things were going good, it just went downhill again..

But as of healing, my thumb is now %100 so I am good to go!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (18 Jan 2010)

Just got off the phone with the recruiters, my file as of now is fully released. I was told I can come in anytime to reapply and fill out certain forms such as address change etc.
With Infantry being closed I was told to call back mid March to book a date for my update interview and medical. Also he recommended I have all the forms and documents from when I dislocated my thumb and the physio reports etc. that way it will be less of a hassle. I also asked him the chances of me being granted a late start date for the end of May but he wasn't really clear on giving me an answer. I really don't think it would be too big of a deal and I probably wont even have to ask for one because if I start everything, the beginning of April chances are I wont get on a course until mid May or so. The reason I would like a late start date for the end of May is because my girlfriends prom is May 15Th, I'm pretty sure and I would really like to be there for her. So I will just wait it out and see what happens until then. Hopefully things will work out.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Jan 2010)

I just found out the recruiters from London are coming into Sarnia tomorrow, so I'm heading into the armoury around noon! 
My file manager should be their so I'm going to talk with him, get everthing in order and re-apply.
I must say, it's starting to feel pretty damn real again!


----------



## owa (20 Jan 2010)

I hope everything works out for you.

If it means anything, you scared me shitless.  Me and my buddies like to fight and wrestle with one another when we drink a little.  After reading your journal, I won't be putting myself into a situation where I could injure myself and hurt the process of getting into the military.

So, if nothing else, you've showed me that I need to be more careful regardless of how safe I think I'm being!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (21 Jan 2010)

Well I'm glad hah, but yea I definitely learned my lesson. I'm going to be a lot more cautious specially when it's 2 weeks before I'm suppose to leave. (no more street boxing..lol) Hopefully I have better luck this second time around.

Anyways, Just got back from the armoury here in Sarnia. The London recruiters were down today and I picked up an application to reapply. Although it was somewhat pointless because I can't hand it in until March 31st...but I might as well have it all filled out ready to go! But the recruiter also suggested I should call February 1st just to see, because things tend to change a lot. 
The next thing I'm going to do is gather all the forms/reports/documents from when I dislocated my thumb, also my physio reports so I have them ready when I do my update medical, that way it saves a bit of time.
Will update soon!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Mar 2010)

A little update..

I have my appliation all filled out and ready to go also all the paper work from when I dislocated my thumb. So I'm ready to get started once again. I called the begining of February and was told they still weren't continuing files and suggested I should call back early to mid March to check in again. He also told me there was a "red light" for Infantry and that they were not hiring at all for that trade in 2010. Now I keep hearing different things about that, so basically I have other trades in mind but Infantry will still be my first choice because I know things change in the military as much as we all change our underwear, which is a regular basis.. i hope. So I'm going to give them a ring around the 10th of March and hopefully be able to proceed with the application. 
Time is flying by and I'm loving it!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 Mar 2010)

Well I deciding to test my luck today, I called my file manager a couple hours ago and when I was talking to him he said "headquarters" just sent me a message about me a couple days ago. He told me he was going to call them and see what it's about and then call me back..I still haven't heard from him and I am really anxious to know what it's about, if it's good news or bad news..it's got me a the edge of my seat..


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 Mar 2010)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Well I deciding to test my luck today, I called my file manager a couple hours ago and when I was talking to him he said "headquarters" just sent me a message about me a couple days ago. He told me he was going to call them and see what it's about and then call me back..I still haven't heard from him and I am really anxious to know what it's about, if it's good news or bad news..it's got me a the edge of my seat..



Okay so, this message from headquarters turned out to be nothing at all..I was woried for a moment but all it was, was a message saying that I needed to re-open my file and that everything is to be done again except, the CFAT. He told me to bring my application into the recruiting center along with all the documents from my thumb and we'll get the ball rolling. I am so excited to finally get things going again. It has been exactly 16 months since I handed in my application the first time! I must say that 16 months flew right by!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2010)

Just got off the phone with the recruiters, in london.I called to tell them I would be coming to hand in my application again on thursday, due to that being my only ride down there. I also told her I wanted to set up my medical and interview and that it would be awesome if I could get them done when I go down there thursday. So she said she was going to have someone else call me back in the next half hour to see what we can do about setting up the interview and med. Things are starting to roll again and it's a really great feeling!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (11 Mar 2010)

I just got back from my trip to London, handed in my application once again along with all the documents from when I injured my thumb. My file will be re-opened tomorow or early next week. I was told I should here from them late next week and if not, to give them a call. I had a smile on my face the whole time I was there, haha, it's exciting being able to continue and get everything going again. It's a really good feeling, that's for sure. 
Also I've decided to go with Signal Operator as my number choice, I kind of got talked into it by a recruiter I was speaking with and it just seems like a pretty cool trade, also it's the closest thing to Infantry, so I like that. My fingers are crossed as I proceed with all of this and I'm hoping things will be a lot more smooth and some what faster. 
When I was there and started talking to a recruiter, I told him my situation and that I had already been enrolled, he say's to me that it will probably be another year before I get to training, right away my jaw dropped and the anger arose..he thought I meant I've been to BMQ and left durring after I corrected him that I hadn't been there then everythiong was A ok, good thing...I wouldn't know what to do if I had to wait another year..But hopefully my call will come soon and I could get going with all of this, it's what I've been waiting for, for quite some time now.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (12 Mar 2010)

Well this was rather quick..I just recieved and email from a recruiter in london saying to call and make a date for my medical and interview and that they want to do anything they can to speed my process up. So I just got off the phone with her and my interview is on Monday and my medical is on the 24th! I was suprised, I really wasn't expecting them to contact me that quick specially not the day after I hand in my application. This is awesome!!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Mar 2010)

Hello everyone!
So, as of now I have completed my medical and interview. My med file was sent away to Ottawa to be reviewed due to the thumb injury I had..so they can make sure everything is good to go.
As I sit and wait to here back and further my process, it's time to pick up my pt a bit so I can be the best I can be once I get to basic training. I'm trying to get use to the whole waking up early thing aswell, which isn't to bad.
Overall my process seems to be moving quite fast and smooth but I'm thinking I'm not going to get on a BMQ course until August or so..I just want to get out there and start this. But I'm a pretty paitent person so If I have to wait a few months that's fine with me. It is going on the 1 and a half year mark since I first applied and it does't seem that long at all, so what's another few months..Anyways I will keep everyone updated, wish me luck!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2010)

When I did my medical I wasn't told a timeline or anything when I should expect to hear back or to give them a call. With that being said, it's been one week today since I did my medical, if I don't hear anything by the 2 week mark should I call an check in on the staus of my file? or just keep waiting it out?, because I know the recruiters are very busy right now.


----------



## Major_Malfunction (5 Apr 2010)

Well, first of all... congratulations on finally making it. Reading through your whole story shows that you're exactly the type "I" think the CF needs. Never give up!

Your story does point out one HUGE thing when it comes to setting a goal and striving to achieve it: I am a Boxer. I have been training in Muay Thai for years. As soon as I signed up for the CF I cancelled all my fights and turned sparring down to light contact. you just never know. You can put in a TON of work and then accidentally get caught with an elbow or break all your toes with a kick... it's just not worth it.

I feel your pain with the August BMQ as well. I was offered the job in March and was told I'd be leaving the second week of August (sworn in during the first week) I have quite a few months to go with no fights ... it kills me not to get physical, but it would kill me more to have to call them and say that I broke something or got slashed by an elbow.

Good luck! Maybe I'll see you in August!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Apr 2010)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> When I did my medical I wasn't told a timeline or anything when I should expect to hear back or to give them a call. With that being said, it's been one week today since I did my medical, if I don't hear anything by the 2 week mark should I call an check in on the staus of my file? or just keep waiting it out?, because I know the recruiters are very busy right now.



Relax. You're not the only one in the pipeline. Stay in touch with your Recruiter, but don't be a pest.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Apr 2010)

Thanks guy's! 
Recceguy, I'm not trying to rush or anything it was just a question out of curiosity, I know there is many many files getting processed or on there way to be processed..I understand that to the full, I'm a bit ancy..I guess you could say ha. I just want everything to work out for me, that's all. I haven't contacted them since my medical so I'm going to give them a call at the end of the week to just check in on the status of my file and see what they say.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 May 2010)

So, I'm still waiting to hear back from the recruiting center to see if my file was cleared by Ottawa or not, I contacted them about 2 weeks ago and I'm going to try them again tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 May 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm excited right now!
Got off the phone with the recruiters from london yesterday, and I was told my medical was returned and cleared by the RMO last Thursday and all that is left to be doon is the refrences. He said that usually takes 1 or 2 days depending on if they get a hold of them and then I will be merit listed. Also that I could be leaving in Octorber or November!


----------



## pascalemt (4 May 2010)

Congradulation!! Wish you goog luck!!!   :nod:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 May 2010)

Thankss! It's just the waiting game left noww, well after all my enrollment stuff but this gives me lot's of time to get myself in the best shape I can! Thanks again


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (10 May 2010)

Ohhhh yaaa! I got my Offer today  Funny thing is...I called them to check and see if my references were contacted yet and/or if I was put on the merit list and he told me I already had my offer! For Signal Operator and that I would have been getting the call either tomorrow or the next. So I told him that I'll accept the offer and I'll be getting a call within the next two day's giving me the details when I will be leaving and when my enrollment ceremony will be. I haven't been this excited since my last offer!


----------



## pascalemt (10 May 2010)

Congradulation!!!!! I wish you good luck for  the BMQ!!!


----------



## cn (10 May 2010)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Ohhhh yaaa! I got my Offer today  Funny thing is...I called them to check and see if my references were contacted yet and/or if I was put on the merit list and he told me I already had my offer! For Signal Operator and that I would have been getting the call either tomorrow or the next. So I told him that I'll accept the offer and I'll be getting a call within the next two day's giving me the details when I will be leaving and when my enrollment ceremony will be. I haven't been this excited since my last offer!



Congrats!!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (10 May 2010)

Thanks guy's, Can't believe this! It's about time. I'm playing it safe this time around, no more messing around and putting myself at risk of injury....not going to happen!


----------



## Pokiey (11 May 2010)

Way to stick it out bud!!  Good luck on your BMQ!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (12 May 2010)

Hey everybody! So I found out today that I'll be attending the November 1st BMQ in St Jean and will be swearing in Oct 13th in London  This is awesome!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (17 Aug 2010)

It's been a while since I've posted on here but only 74 more days and I will be sitting on the plane to Quebec! I can't believe how quick it's coming up, I've been waiting so long for this  and finally the day is soon to come!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Sep 2010)

Everyday that passes by I'm getting more and more excited, time is just flying by! I can't believe in only 3 weeks I will be where I was last year in August taking my Oath of Allegiance in London..better yet, only 5 more weeks and 3 days I will be sitting in the airplane on my way to the CFLRS!! Time to start getting everything together, and get this autobiography complete!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Oct 2010)

The swearing in ceremony went great yesterday! It was awesome to feel what I felt last year! And the thought of it only being 15 days until I'm in Quebec is unreal! I'm so excited!


----------



## canada94 (15 Oct 2010)

Good for you! Keep it up and goodluck at BMQ,

Don't give up!

Mike


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Oct 2013)

Well...it has been sometime since I posted here...2010 to be exact. I discussed my detailed journey through my recruiting process. I accepted an offer into the Canadian forces that I was unsure about(Signal Operator) because there was another trade that always had me and it was the trade I was most interested in doing, that being Infantry. I completed my BMQ in March of 2011 and went on and got my 404's(Driver Wheel Course) as well I completed my Soldier Qualification in the Fall of 2011. 
After my SQ I lost all interest in becoming a SigOp...I put in two occupational transfers and both were denied due to high demand. I did not want to commit to a 4 year contract to a job I had no interest in so I made the decision to put in a voluntary release and was honorably discharged in November of 2011. I started working from job to job and now I'm working on getting a degree in Police foundations. But I feel as if I'm still unsure about things, I loved the Military and everyone(mostly everyone) in it. I wanted to make a career out of being in the Canadian Forces and that feeling has not gone away. I'm 23 years old and my whole life I have never felt better then when I was in the army. The feeling like you belong right there, where you are content and happy.  So here I sit..wanting nothing more then to re-submit another application for the trade I've wanted this whole time, a trade that I will enjoy.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (30 Oct 2013)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Well...it has been sometime since I posted here...2010 to be exact. I discussed my detailed journey through my recruiting process. I accepted an offer into the Canadian forces that I was unsure about(Signal Operator) because there was another trade that always had me and it was the trade I was most interested in doing, that being Infantry. I completed my BMQ in March of 2011 and went on and got my 404's(Driver Wheel Course) as well I completed my Soldier Qualification in the Fall of 2011.
> After my SQ I lost all interest in becoming a SigOp...I put in two occupational transfers and both were denied due to high demand. I did not want to commit to a 4 year contract to a job I had no interest in so I made the decision to put in a voluntary release and was honorably discharged in November of 2011. I started working from job to job and now I'm working on getting a degree in Police foundations. But I feel as if I'm still unsure about things, I loved the Military and everyone(mostly everyone) in it. I wanted to make a career out of being in the Canadian Forces and that feeling has not gone away. I'm 23 years old and my whole life I have never felt better then when I was in the army. The feeling like you belong right there, where you are content and happy.  So here I sit..wanting nothing more then to re-submit another application for the trade I've wanted this whole time, a trade that I will enjoy.



I hope things work out for you as planned. It's a shame you didn't realize how happy you were when you were serving before in terms of the comradery, regardless of not necessarily having the job you wanted. But hindsight is indeed 20/20 and I know all too well (as do many) how it feels to work a job that does nothing more than pay the bills--if it even does that.

I have been going through my process for two years and have watched quietly as a few friends/acquaintances have gotten in.  I've experienced happiness for them, but coupled with envy also. And I would be lying if I said the thought of choosing something other than what I truly want to do/where I feel my talents could best be used hasn't crossed my mind. (That being said, the other trade I am interested in is as equally difficult to get into, if not more so; therefore, I didn't even list it. So perhaps it's my own fault, lol.)

Anyway, the good news IMO is that you have time on your side. I know how slow things seem to go by when you're waiting for something. But you said you're working on your studies (I would assume it's a 2 yr. program, correct? I haven't heard of any institution offering a PF "Degree" program. I have mine, as well as a Law Clerk Diploma), so that will offer a little bit of distraction. If it helps, a buddy of mine released because of his then girlfriend. He regretted it. A few years later, he got back into Infantry...subsequently having dumped the girlfriend. It took some time, but he persevered and last I talked to him he's doing very well.

Hang in there, best of luck moving forward.


----------



## Emilio (31 Oct 2013)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Well...it has been sometime since I posted here...2010 to be exact. I discussed my detailed journey through my recruiting process. I accepted an offer into the Canadian forces that I was unsure about(Signal Operator) because there was another trade that always had me and it was the trade I was most interested in doing, that being Infantry. I completed my BMQ in March of 2011 and went on and got my 404's(Driver Wheel Course) as well I completed my Soldier Qualification in the Fall of 2011.
> After my SQ I lost all interest in becoming a SigOp...I put in two occupational transfers and both were denied due to high demand. I did not want to commit to a 4 year contract to a job I had no interest in so I made the decision to put in a voluntary release and was honorably discharged in November of 2011. I started working from job to job and now I'm working on getting a degree in Police foundations. But I feel as if I'm still unsure about things, I loved the Military and everyone(mostly everyone) in it. I wanted to make a career out of being in the Canadian Forces and that feeling has not gone away. I'm 23 years old and my whole life I have never felt better then when I was in the army. The feeling like you belong right there, where you are content and happy.  So here I sit..wanting nothing more then to re-submit another application for the trade I've wanted this whole time, a trade that I will enjoy.



Just for my own curiosity, why did you leave before completing your occupational training? 

I'm applying for Pres ACISS while pursing a degree, in hopes of attaining skills which could one day be useful in the Reg. Force Infantry. 

Though the primary reason why I am doing ACISS is because my eyesight does not meet the V3 standard.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Oct 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Just for my own curiosity, why did you leave before completing your occupational training?
> 
> I'm applying for Pres ACISS while pursing a degree, in hopes of attaining skills which could one day be useful in the Reg. Force Infantry.
> 
> Though the primary reason why I am doing ACISS is because my eyesight does not meet the V3 standard.




I basically took ACISS to get me in and the hoping to be able to OT out into Infantry. That didn't work the way I hoped and I had not very much interest in that trade. And believe me the comradery was awesome I became better friends with some people from my training in two weeks then I did with people back home in my whole life. Its crazy, but I honestly did not want to start training knowing that I had no interest in the specific trade and drop it half way through when someone who wants to be there could and could have my spot. I felt like I made the right decision..so I went through with it.


----------



## Mudshuvel (31 Oct 2013)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> I basically took ACISS to get me in and the hoping to be able to OT out into Infantry. That didn't work the way I hoped and I had not very much interest in that trade. And believe me the comradery was awesome I became better friends with some people from my training in two weeks then I did with people back home in my whole life. Its crazy, but I honestly did not want to start training knowing that I had no interest in the specific trade and drop it half way through when someone who wants to be there could and could have my spot. I felt like I made the right decision..so I went through with it.



Well, saying the '_someone who wants to be there could and could have my spot_' before your DP1 should have been before Basic, technically the same thing since you didn't stick it out. You took a spot from someone in Basic. That is why so many have said on this site _"Don't take the trade that will get you in, take the trade you envision yourself in for 20ish years._ Not trying to bust your attitude, but that is kind of how it came out. 
Now that that's out of me. If you're really gung-ho to go Infantry, go for it. You already have Basic down, so that won't need to be repeated. Just make sure that is EXACTLY what you want to do after 25-years as to not make the same repeat as above. Forces might not give you a 3rd shot.
Check out local PRes Battalions that may offer Infantry. Could possibly do that as you finish school, if you enjoy it, great, transfer to the Regs, if not, well, keep looking.

Good luck, I sincerely mean it. If Infantry is your dream, keep trying to achieve it. There aren't any shortcuts to get there.


----------



## runormal (31 Oct 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Just for my own curiosity, why did you leave before completing your occupational training?
> 
> I'm applying for Pres ACISS while pursing a degree, in hopes of attaining skills which could one day be useful in the Reg. Force Infantry.
> 
> Though the primary reason why I am doing ACISS is because my eyesight does not meet the V3 standard.



Keep in mind he was reg force (Not sure if you were aware or not.)

Regardless, reserve ACISS, is a good go.

I like you was considering Infantry, but figured my eyes were almost V4, so I went ACISS, I've always liked computers and such so I figure it was a good fit. We also have lots of guys in our unit who wanted to go Infantry but didn't have the eye sight.  I have had some great opportunities in my short 2 year ACISS reserve career. I have done Op For once. One weekend I even ended up as C6 gun team with a fellow sig and did an amphibious assault (highly doubt I'll ever get to that again though ) I've also shot simunition. It is not all cool infantry stuff, some times you are stuck in the back of the truck for the weekend (which isn't bad when its raining or -20). Depending how your unit/brigade works I'd imagine you would get similar experiences. 

You will learn lots of skills to bring over to the infantry. Trouble shooting the radios and fault finding will be key. As well you will have a better understanding how the battle works.  You should get experiences being on the ground as a platoon/company sig and you should also see the other side being in a cp.

I'd highly recommend it, but as everything in the army.. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Emilio (1 Nov 2013)

runormal said:
			
		

> Keep in mind he was reg force (Not sure if you were aware or not.)
> 
> Regardless, reserve ACISS, is a good go.
> 
> ...



Sounds good runormal, what you described is exactly what I hope my experiences to be.

For me it's gonna be a few years before I think about applying for the Reg.Force in the hopes of having the skills you describe,thanks for the insight I really appreciate it.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Sep 2014)

A little update.


I have put myself back into the application process..and this time around as my original trade of choice from the beginning. My file has been moving at a steady pace so far, it seems.
My previous CFAT scores were received as well as my med docs. This time around I will be going through the recruiting center in Edmonton as I am currently here for work. The Sgt there has been pretty awesome and helpful. I am just awaiting an email or call back to arrange an interview and medical! More than excited to get the ball rolling again, I miss my greens.


Cheers!


----------

